# Wisconsin Capitol at night



## crimbfighter (Nov 26, 2016)

I braved the sub-freezing temps last night for some time around our capitol building. This was probably my favorite from the night. I wanted to get farther back to capture more of the grounds, but I wasn't out late enough to avoid the capitol traffic as I would need to stand in the middle of a typically busy street. For that I will need to go shortly before sunrise. There was also some low cloud cover that reflected light unevenly..

D800, 20mm f/1.8 @f9, 7 shot HDR, ISO 100


----------



## sarrasani (Nov 29, 2016)

excellent work IMHO. Only I could appreciate more at higher dimensions.
All the best,
sandro


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

sarrasani said:


> excellent work IMHO. Only I could appreciate more at higher dimensions.
> All the best,
> sandro


Thank you. Do you mean a perspective higher off the ground?


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2016)

Whether that is what he meant, I was thinking a higher camera position might be worth trying.  I think there are some buildings across the street, so maybe you could figure out a way to get up a little higher.

Or invest in a helicopter or a tall mast.


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

Designer said:


> Whether that is what he meant, I was thinking a higher camera position might be worth trying.  I think there are some buildings across the street, so maybe you could figure out a way to get up a little higher.
> 
> Or invest in a helicopter or a tall mast.


Admittedly this was a pretty low camera angle, but I like the way it made the building seem more massive. Unfortunately the driveway leading up to the stairs here continues behind me turning into one of the largest thoroughfares heading out of the city, so a helicopter or mast would be my only options. Maybe I can afford a helicopter if I start a go fund me page?


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Whether that is what he meant, I was thinking a higher camera position might be worth trying.  I think there are some buildings across the street, so maybe you could figure out a way to get up a little higher.
> ...


See what it would take to get 480sparky to make a road trip to Madison.  He has one of each.


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 5, 2016)

As always, it is just another idea which is never meant to be assumed better, only different.

I just knocked the whitest whites down a tad and opened up the deepest blacks just a tad while also adding a bit more contrast to the sky...just a thought.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 5, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> As always, it is just another idea which is never meant to be assumed better, only different.
> 
> I just knocked the whitest whites down a tad and opened up the deepest blacks just a tad while also adding a bit more contrast to the sky...just a thought.
> 
> View attachment 131222


I like the edit and always appreciate a different perspective on my images. Thanks! Ironically, this image was intended for print and the image prints very similarly to your edit with respect to the highlights and shadows, but not the sky.



tirediron said:


> Very nice!


Wait, which one?!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 7, 2016)

I think your photo creates the impression of vastness and makes the building seem endless. I like the low angle. It is a different perspective.


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 7, 2016)

Really nice shot!  I've been there many times, I really like downtown Madison.


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 7, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think your photo creates the impression of vastness and makes the building seem endless. I like the low angle. It is a different perspective.


Thanks!



PropilotBW said:


> Really nice shot!  I've been there many times, I really like downtown Madison.


Thank you! Fly into MSN often? Or visit for other reasons?


----------



## weepete (Dec 8, 2016)

Superb shot. Well done


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 8, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> Really nice shot!  I've been there many times, I really like downtown Madison.


Thank you! Fly into MSN often? Or visit for other reasons?[/QUOTE]

Yea, I fly in there a couple times a year. I've stayed at the Concourse Hotel right off the capitol square.  
I took this picture one winter morning, not nearly as nice as your original post.  I walked over right before sunrise, but Dang it was cold!!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 8, 2016)

weepete said:


> Superb shot. Well done


Thanks!


PropilotBW said:


> Yea, I fly in there a couple times a year. I've stayed at the Concourse Hotel right off the capitol square.
> I took this picture one winter morning, not nearly as nice as your original post.  I walked over right before sunrise, but Dang it was cold!!
> View attachment 131306


Our Capitol building is quite photogenic! If you ever have the chance to go inside I would recommend it. The interior is one of the more ornate designs of any state Capitol building.


----------

